# Magpie



## James (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Whats that i see in front of it.... oh its the sights of my pellet gun


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> Whats that i see in front of it.... oh its the sights of my pellet gun


+1 I can't stand magpies


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Aw c'mon guys. Magpies are quite intelligent. I hear that they can be trained to speak, too.

I think they're pretty (even though they're scavengers) and respectable.

They can be annoying at times, though.

Nice shot, James.


----------

